# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Interessante Frage zur "Suchen"-Funktion

## shg-pca-husum

Hallo Holger,

möchte auch mal eine interessante Frage stellen:

Wenn ich im Forum etwas suche, z.B. "Mistel", bekomme ich immer nur die gesamten Threads angezeigt. Schöner und praktischer wäre es m.E. jedoch, wenn man nur die jeweiligen Beiträge, welche den Suchbegriff enthalten, angezeigt bekäme. 

Geht das?

Gruß
SHG Husum

----------


## shg-pca-husum

Suchen ==> Erweiterte Suche ==> Einstellung:

"Treffer anzeigen als Beiträge"

Schönes Wochenende!

----------

